# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  رحبوا معي بالاستاذ عبد الباقي شيخ ادريس

## عجبكو

*انضم الينا اليوم الاستاذ عبد الباقي شيخ ادريس نتمنى ان يجد المفيد في منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
*

----------


## jafaros

*الف مرحب بالاستاذ الكبير عبد الباقي شيخ ادريس ........ بس نتمني انو ما يكون مجرد انضمام
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مرحب بالاستاذ عبد الباقي شيخ ادريس 
في داره ووسط احبابه وناسه 
الاستاذ عبد الباقي ابن من ابناء المريخ البارين ورجل له مواقف عديدة وكاتب لا يشق له غبار 
اتمنى ان يجد كل الترحاب والتقدير من اسرة المنبر ونقول له ايضا رمضان كريم وكل سنة وانت طيب 
والمريخ في احسن حال وافضل صدارة واجمل جدارة 


*

----------


## Deimos

*مرحبتين حبابك أستاذنا الغالي عبد الباقي شيخ إدريس ...

*

----------


## بحاري

*حبابك الف  والدار  دارك  .. سعداء  بانضمامك المريخابى القح  استاذ عبدالباقى  .. البيت بيتك
*

----------


## عبدالسلام حميده

*        حبابك عشرة بدون كشرة 
          نتمنا ليه التوفيق
*

----------


## محمد سالم

*مرحبتین حبابک فی دارک
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*مرحبتين حبابك الاستاذ الغالى عبد الباقى شيخ ادريس
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*ببيان ولا ساي يا عجبكو...


تهئ تهئ...
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*مرحبا بالاستاذ عبدالباقي..
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

ببيان ولا ساي يا عجبكو...


تهئ تهئ...




هوووووووووووووووي فتل بوستات ما معانا :sm127:
*

----------


## sinary

* الف مرحبا بأستاذنا عبد الباقي وحللت اهلا ونزلت سهلا ‏
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الف ميلون مرحب بك في ديارك ...
رمضان كريم أستاذنا ..
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*حيكون عضو ولا ضيف ،؟!؟
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*الف مرحبتين حبابك ياأستاذ
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*الف مرحبا بأستاذنا عبد الباقي وحللت اهلا ونزلت سهلا ‏


نتمني من الاستاذ ان ينقل راي الصفوة الى ادارة النادي واللاعبين بحكم قربه منهم

وهناك كثير من الاسئله تحتاج الى اجوبه بحكم موقعه ارجوا ان يفتح لنا قلبه
*

----------


## zahababeker

*حباب القلوب الصادقة والاقلام الطازجة . مليون مرحب الاستاذ / عبدالباقي . شرف عظيم وسعادة بلا حدود بالانضمام . 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مرحبتين حباب الاستاذ الرائع في المنتدي الرائع
والبيت بيتك يااستاذ ابقي داخل لي جوه
*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*ياهلا و مرحبا بالاستاذ الكبير عبد الباقي شيخ ادريس ... المنتدي نّور .
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*حبابك ماغريب الدار يااستاذ

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مرحب بالاستاذ عبد الباقى نتمنى منة مشاركة فاعلة
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مرحب بالاستاذ عبد الباقى
*

----------


## احمد البدوي حائل

*نرحب بالغالي عبد الباقى شيخ ادريس 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهلا بيك يااستاذ عبدالباقي ونتمنى ان تجد بيننا مايسرك

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*مرحبتين حبابك وسمح يوماً جابك 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------

